
Show HN: Nodebook – Multi-Language REPL with Web UI - netgusto
https://github.com/netgusto/nodebook?top
======
joshstrange
I can think of a few but does anyone have a good reason to this over
coderunner? I've been using it for years on my mac (may be enough of a reason
for most people) and I love it. This looks like but I'm hesitant to give up
native UI. That said this would give me access anywhere to my REPL (running it
with http auth on a VM at home) but IDK if I really need that feature.

------
tazard
Awesome work, last time I saw this posted it was JS only from what I remember.
This is exactly what I was hoping it would turn into. Haven't got to test it
yet, but look forward to it!

~~~
netgusto
Thanks!

